# New Chinese Arrival



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Forgot all about this one.... I bought it on eBay the other week, very late at night and after a few too many beers..

Package came from Hong Kong this morning

:rofl:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah! So!


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Amazingly the watch (Â£2) was cheaper that a tray of chips and curry sauce from the local take away


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Excellent :notworthy:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Love the waving arm - reminds me of some of those surreal Terry Gilliam cartoons from Monty Python. :rofl:


----------



## maccauk (Dec 10, 2009)

I bought one of those a couple of weeks ago for 1p.The circumstances were pretty much the same ie late and beer etc.

I like it a lot but the missus thinks it's gross, i wear it around the house to annoy her.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

OMG! Mickey Mouse has been dethroned...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Could you put a "v" in the fingers do you think? Never got round to one - - YET! :toot:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

now that's aMAOzing lol lol

:groan:


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Mine is the same ... blue background and red star.

I was thinking, since the hand is attached to the pallet fork, I may make this a project watch. Either remove the arm from the pallet fork or make another novelty watch. Spiderman, Dora (for the kids), a storm trooper :wink2:

Pallet fork pic on WUS

Cheers,

gigfy


----------



## bobblehat (Jan 19, 2010)

I have one of those, tho my Chairman has stopped waving, still makes me laugh tho!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

So cool.

Me Want.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Somebody once told me the chinese don't have a sense of humour!!!!!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Somebody once told me the chinese don't have a sense of humour!!!!!


I bet to differ.

Confucius, he say:

-Man who walk through airport turnstile sideways going to Bangkok.

-Man who go to bed with itchy bum wake up with smelly finger.

-If chain still swinging, seat is warm.

-Man who push piano down mineshaft going to hear sound of A Flat Minor.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

HappyLad said:


> Forgot all about this one.... I bought it on eBay the other week, very late at night and after a few too many beers..
> 
> Package came from Hong Kong this morning
> 
> :rofl:


HRH says 'hello'...










Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

HRH?

That should be HMQ, I suspect.:wink1:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> HRH?
> 
> That should be HMQ, I suspect.:wink1:


Little green animated smilie :yes:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Seems like Obama saw it and thought 'May as well get the ball rolling and see if the Chineese will make one with my image on it'











​


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

dapper said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > HRH?
> ...


I don't think HMQ is particularly green (and neither is the smilie), though she remains quite animated and will for some years, hopefully.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

sparky the cat said:


> Seems like Obama saw it and thought 'May as well get the ball rolling and see if the Chineese will make one with my image on it'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked for Tony Blair







.........










Cheers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

dapper said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like Obama saw it and thought 'May as well get the ball rolling and see if the Chineese will make one with my image on it'
> ...


......and it also seems to have worked for Obama.....










Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

dapper said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like Obama saw it and thought 'May as well get the ball rolling and see if the Chineese will make one with my image on it'
> ...


Nice watch, wear it in good health. :Small, brown, richard the third smilie:


----------

